# Busted radiator!!!!



## EagleGoat (Jun 6, 2012)

So my radiator has a crack in the passenger side plastic tank. I know I can replace it for cheap, but I wanna go with an all aluminum one do that if it ever does break again my buddy can weld it. Any suggestions?


----------



## LS-Crazy (Jun 15, 2012)

EagleGoat said:


> So my radiator has a crack in the passenger side plastic tank. I know I can replace it for cheap, but I wanna go with an all aluminum one do that if it ever does break again my buddy can weld it. Any suggestions?


I have seen some of the all alum performance one go for pretty cheap. Plus if you ever decide to go further in your upgrades the cooling part would already be taken care of


----------



## EagleGoat (Jun 6, 2012)

So the dealer gave me cash for a stock replacement, and I got a griffin all aluminum. It's a bit thicker and a tight fit, but its in and works like a champ, southern AZ heat and crappy traffic is ZERO issue. Yay me.

Sent using my bionic fingers from AutoGuide.com free app.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The radiator is not a very important piece as long as it isn't leaking. The stock one will hold safe coolant temps under a wide range of conditions. I had no issues in 104* recent temps in stop-n-go driving. My stock one has made it 8 years so far and seeing as it's a half hour to 45 minute job to change it it's not a big deal. Now if it was the clutch slave that cost 5x as much but lasted forever i'd be all over it as it's a PITA to change those.


----------

